# Unable to change, transmission position



## Mrdee (Jun 30, 2021)

Good morning everyone,my f30 2014 ,I was driving and it started by slowing down the spead ,then I stopped,on screen it shows ,fuel system failure,then after 1 hour while I was waiting for a tow truck ,I tried to start again then now on screen says drivetrain system,then I took it to technicians ,they checked they found that the valvemotor it needs to be replaced ,they changed that and also petrol pump,they changed them both ,so now the problem is ,on screen it says now unable to change, transmission problem ,it can start but no gears , the attached videos are hear ,anyone with an idea.
Thank you


----------

